
Do We Need Graph Databases? Benchmarking Social Networking Applications [pdf] - fiatjaf
https://event.cwi.nl/grades/2017/12-Apaci.pdf
======
fiatjaf
tldr: Postgres is faster than everything, charts are in the penultimate page.

